

Experimental Gmail IMAP interface using oAuth - petewarden
http://sites.google.com/site/oauthgoog/Home/oauthimap

======
fierarul
This looks kinda wrong to me: the "wiki" is on google sites. Not on google
code as the rest of these kind of technical wikis are (ie. GWT, Android).

Also, they use yahoo groups.

Just seems odd somehow.

------
petewarden
Kevin Marks dug this out originally:
[http://groups.google.com/group/webfinger/browse_thread/threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/webfinger/browse_thread/thread/f6ea2e0099a2a33)

I'm guessing this is what etacts are using. I wonder why Google haven't made
an official announcement?

------
csallen
Has anyone tried using this with the Ruby OAuth gem? (found here:
<http://github.com/pelle/oauth-plugin>)

OAuth is quite cool, but the documentation and tutorials seem to be all over
the place.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I need to update this tutorial (some things are outdated)
[http://www.manu-j.com/blog/add-google-oauth-ruby-on-rails-
si...](http://www.manu-j.com/blog/add-google-oauth-ruby-on-rails-sites/214/)
but i have successfully used google oauth with rails.

------
sumeeta
Any obvious use cases for this? (Gmail IMAP or federated login outside the web
browser)

Research for their operating systems?

~~~
petewarden
The main point is so you don't have to hand over your password to let programs
access your email. Why would a service need your email messages? Maybe to do
cool analytics like etacts, or do an improved contact import that prioritizes
the contacts by how often you correspond with them.

~~~
neilc
One thing that particularly annoys me is when websites like LinkedIn and
Facebook ask for your webmail password so they can suggest new contacts based
on your email history. They promise they won't store your password, but it is
shockingly insecure.

